# Rules for this forum



## Milkman

Please follow these rules to help make this forum operate more efficiently.

Post here if you are looking to for a club to join or wish to lease land.

Be sure to post the basic vicinity you are looking to find the land in.

Post any specifics related to what you are looking for, example if you want archery only for deer, or pig hunting only, full season all game species, etc.

Include any other items you require such as camper hookups, camp house, dog hunting, club food plots, etc.

If you have found a club or leased land please close your thread

Following these steps will lessen the frustration for you and those replying to your thread.

Please use this forum for what its intended purpose is, to help you find a new hunting opportunity, use the other forums for discussion, venting, and other hunting related questions.

  DO NOT use this forum to bash any other member, land owner, or club being advertised. Also if you don't like the rules, price, etc of the advertising club keep looking don't question it in the thread, Take that to PM please. 
.


----------

